# Outlook opens then immediately closes



## Lionhart (Mar 23, 2003)

All of a sudden today Outlook closed and now when I try to re-open it, it immediately closes. I've uninstalled MS Office and reinstalled, tried using a restore point, tried to open in safe mode and run spybot. After all of this, still nothing.

Anyone have any advice or tips on what I can do next to get Outlook back up and running?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Lionhart*

Are you receiving any error messages at all?
Which version of Outlook are you running?


----------



## Lionhart (Mar 23, 2003)

No, I'm not receiving any error messages. I get the splash screen, I see my inbox and as soon as it starts to send/receive, it just closes. Checking my email online, I can see that messages are not being downloaded from the server either.

I'm running whatever version of Outlook that comes with Microsoft Office XP Professional.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Your version of Outlook is Outlook 2002.

Have you tried creating a new Profile for Outlook 2002?

Control Panel > Mail Icon > Show Profiles button > Add > Name the Profile
You should then be given the option to create a new e-mail account, recreate your e-mail account.

After you Finish recreating the e-mail account, create a new Data File/(.pst file)/Personal Folders.
With the new Profile highlighted, click Properties > Data Files button > Add > OK
Name and save the .pst file.
Close the window.

Returning to the *Mail* window which lists the Profiles, at the bottom, select: *Prompt for a Profile to be used*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.

How to create a new e-mail profile for Outlook 2002

Start Outlook 2002, it should then prompt you for a Profile to open, select the new Profile.
If Outlook opens, see if you can download your messages.
If everything looks good up to this point, what size was the original .pst file? 
When you create the new .pst file, Outlook should direct you to the default directory.

Let us know what happens and what the .pst file size is.


----------

